# Sat 12/1



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Deep Dropping and then we'll move in to shallow rocks for Gags Jacks Mingos and Triggers!!!Might still havea chance at a wahoo as well. 

Try again when its better out there!!!


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Need a couple more.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

That'd be great man. Schedule shows me on shift :banghead Preciate the offer.


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Trip called looks like 4' try again if it ever looks good!!!


----------

